# Modifier 76 - reimbursement



## nyyankees (Feb 8, 2010)

My Dr did a procedure 3x on a pt in the 90 day global with mod 76. Does anyone have some info on this modifier as far as reimbursement, uses, etc. I don't have op-reports and want to see diffence from 78 and 58. Thanks.


----------



## LLovett (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't think 76 is the way to go in your situation but maybe I am reading it wrong. WPSMedicare has really nice modifier fact sheets.

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/modifier_76.pdf

This indicates you only use 76 if the procedures are on the same day.

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/modifier_58.pdf

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/modifier_78.pdf

Not sure who your carrier is but hopefully these are helpful.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

